# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Tìm hiểu về giao diện Modern UI

## chuyenxemay

​​​Chỉ còn 2 tuần nữa là Microsoft sẽ chính thức giới thiệu và bán ra Windows 8, hệ điều hành mới nhất của họ. Được phát triển từ nhân NT Technology 6.2, Win8 hứa hẹn sẽ là một bước ngoặc mới của Microsoft để chinh phục người dùng của mình, vốn đã rất đặt lòng tin vào Windows 7. Và một trong những thay đổi đáng kể nhất phải nói đến trong HĐH này là giao diện người dùng, với tên gọi Modern UI.

Xuất hiện lần đầu tiên trong màn hình máy tính từ Windows 95, giờ đây thanh Start Menu quen thuộc đã bị lược bỏ trong Windows 8, kết thúc vai trò kéo dài 17 năm của mình. Do đó, lần đầu tiên khi sử dụng Win8 thì chúng ta sẽ không tránh khỏi sự lạ lẫm này, vì vậy, thông qua đoạn video dài 10 phút dưới đây, Tinh Tế sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn giao diện Modern UI trên Windows 8 (đổi tên từ Metro UI vì bị chuỗi siêu thị Metro ở nước Đức kiện cái tên này), cũng như tóm tắt đầy đủ các chức năng mới và sự khác biệt so với giao diện người dùng của các đời Windows trước đây.

Tinh Tế sẽ tiếp tục có bài viết về giao diện cảm ứng Modern UI trên Windows RT, mời các bạn đón xem.

----------

